# Can a Tivo Drive be Cloned?



## TivoGuy30 (Dec 2, 2004)

Can a Tivo Drive be Cloned to a bigger drive? If not, why?


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

TivoGuy30 said:


> Can a Tivo Drive be Cloned to a bigger drive? If not, why?


Yes, it can. Check for the specific software needed as well as interactive instructions here : http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

TivoGuy30 said:


> Can a Tivo Drive be Cloned to a bigger drive? If not, why?


As goon said YES, you need MFStools, and use mfsbackup.


----------



## TivoGuy30 (Dec 2, 2004)

I meant with Maxtor drive software?


----------



## ForrestB (Apr 8, 2004)

Can the Maxtor backup software deal with a drive with an Apple Partition Format (which is what Tivo uses)? If not, then I'd stick with MFSTools.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

If it can do low level sector copying, it may be able to do a one for one copy, but it won't expand to use all the drive, you need mfstools for that, so shoulfd use that to begin with anyway.


----------



## shredhead (Oct 15, 2003)

you can also use one of the boot cd's for hacking and use a dd command (sector by sector copying).


----------



## TivoGuy30 (Dec 2, 2004)

just wanted to backup my Tivo drive without having to reformat my C drive with fat32, and reinstall everything just to upgrade Tivo drive


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

Hunh?

You don't need a fat32 drive to upgrade a tivo drive.

You only need a fat32 partition if you want to make a backup image of your original drive. Which, depending on what kind of upgrade you are doing, may be a good idea or may not be necessary at all.

If you are going to upgrade your tivo to 1 new bigger drive, then you don't need a backup image. Just store your original tivo drive someplace safe, that'll be your backup.


----------



## reuther3 (Dec 14, 2005)

WinHex. A forensic tool. It will copy anything, byte by byte.


----------



## SeanC (Dec 30, 2003)

And if he does that regardless of how big the drive is the partition will be the same as the original, so he'll have copied his original drive for, wait for it......... nothing.

Or in other words, read post 6, classicsat already covered that idea.


----------



## RufusDeLongo (Jun 23, 2005)

SeanC, Am I correct in understanding that I do not have to do a Fat32 backup file? I just want to change my 80 gig Maxtor with my 250 gig Maxtor CE. I would prefer to keep my 80 gig as my backup and clone it to my 250 gig. Can I do this using Weaknees Interactive Tivo upgrade? I would appreciate any info you can provide. Thank you!


----------



## sk33t3r (Jul 9, 2003)

MFSBACKUP will allow you to copy from one small drive to a bigger drive,Hinsdale Guide will become your freind. You can keep your windows drive, you can make a tivo image on that fat32 drive. I dont think you can on ntfs.


----------



## RufusDeLongo (Jun 23, 2005)

sk33t3r, Thank you for your response and help.


----------



## tharper (May 29, 2005)

Newer tools available. www.mfslive.org


----------



## reuther3 (Dec 14, 2005)

SeanC said:


> And if he does that regardless of how big the drive is the partition will be the same as the original, so he'll have copied his original drive for, wait for it......... nothing.
> 
> Or in other words, read post 6, classicsat already covered that idea.


You are right. I didnt think of that. If done by direct copy can it then be expanded. What would be the command?


----------



## lindylicious (Dec 12, 2006)

I used the weaknees version of mfstools (weaknees_lba_boot_cd.iso) to upgrade from the original 40GB drive to a new 160GB drive. My PC's HD is NTFS so I piped mfsbackup straight to mfsrestore. The new drive was expanded automatically. Easier than an oil change.  
mfsbackup -Tao - /dev/hdc | mfsrestore -s 127 -r 4 -xzpi - /dev/hda

Good Luck!
Chuck


----------



## rogerdugans (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, here is a question (just started looking so I may find an answer elsewhere, I don't know....)

I need to swap the drive in a Series 2- and I don't use Windows.

Is it possible to do the full swap using linux only?
If so, any links to the directions?
I have no problem using reiserfs, ext3, xfs, etc.- any of the commonly used linux native file systems.

Though I am not what you would call a "pro" in linux, I am fairly familiar with it. 
Thanks!


----------



## wscannell (Dec 7, 2003)

As long as you are using a PC, just use the Linux boot disk and instructions. It is probably easier to do it this way rather than moving the tools and doing it directly under linux, although you can do that. Instructions: http://tivo.upgrade-instructions.com/index.php


----------



## rogerdugans (Apr 15, 2005)

Ok, I have looked around and read a bit and using the write-up on the page linked above looks good to me. I have a machine I can use to swap drives around with easily, as well. 

Problem now is- 
I can't get the .iso of msftools.
Browser times out, and when I try to look at the available files, I see no iso there.

I *was* able to find the msftools themselves on sourceforge, but not in bootable cd format.

I have not been able to find a mirror of the cd image either.

Still looking around and so on, but since most of my reading does say the msftools cd is the way to go, I am hoping to get the iso.


----------



## spike2k5 (Feb 21, 2006)

Try the new updated boot cd w/ mfstools.

mfslive.org


----------

